# Cannot Open Aol Email Attachments



## skinewmex (Jan 9, 2000)

I use OUTLOOK EXPRESS for all my Emails.
Whenever I receive an Email with Attachment [Paper-Clip] from an AOL use I am unable to open it. What is the problem & how can I solve it.
Thanks in advance.......


----------



## theedge22 (Jul 10, 2003)

Your problem is AOL.


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

When posting, always state your OS and version numbers of programs involved in your problem.

What are the extensions of the attachments?

sekirt


----------



## skinewmex (Jan 9, 2000)

o/s is IE-6 on WIN-XP. as for the extension of the attachments unable to determine as all I can see is the "Paper-Clip"


----------



## Bruce319 (May 14, 2003)

Try right clicking on the attachment and saving it to a folder. Once there, try to open it.


----------



## skinewmex (Jan 9, 2000)

Tried, doesn't work.
Some-time ! Am able to open by clicking Forward, but only 1 out of 5 at best.


----------



## Bruce319 (May 14, 2003)

If you already have HTML enabled, try clicking on "Use microsoft Word to read Rich text e-mail messages" located in Tools, Options, then in the Mail Format tab sheet in Outlook to open your attachment. Once you have that selection turned on, try to open your attachment again from the folder you saved the aol attachment.


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

It is not difficult to confuse me....and it is in progress right now .

Do you mean you can't open the *attachment* or the *email* itself?

sekirt


----------



## Bruce319 (May 14, 2003)

Hey Sekirt,
I think he meant to say that he can't open his attachment. I believe I got carried away and started to think that he was probably using plain text to view his messages, and perhaps the attachment he received was in HTML format. A message that contains graphics and cannot be view in plain text format.


----------



## KeithKman (Dec 29, 2002)

I have the same problem when I recieve a file from someone with AOL


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

> I have the same problem


Which problem?
Do you mean the attachment or the email itself?

If you mean attachment...then what is the extension?

sekirt


----------



## skinewmex (Jan 9, 2000)

Someone please explain what they mean by the "extension"?
All I have is an Email from an AOL sender with a "Paper-Clip" indicating an attachment. No message, nothing else.
My problem is accessing the attached msg.
YTried associating ity with Wortdpad, it will open but loses all formating. Tried associating it with OL Express but oesn't seem to help/ Any suggestions??


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

Thanks for posting back with some details to your problem. All files have extensions. They don't have to, but Windows complains if they don't. You have 2 parts to a full filename, as for example:
1) song.MP3
2) picture.JPG
3) explorer.EXE

The 3 characters to the right of the "dot" are the extensions. Your AOL file is probably giving you a problem due to the type of file it is, which someone might be able to determine if you could give the extension.

Everyone should have extensions showing at least for troubleshooting, perhaps you don't.

1) Click Start
2) Click Settings
3) Click Folder Options 
4) Click the VIEW TAB---> *Check* off "Show all files" and *UN-check* "Hide file extensions for known file types"

Now when you open your email to read it, look at the section labeled *attach* - you should see what is attached, a full filename.

*If Folder Options is not there in XP, open Windows Explorer and get to it from there.

sekirt


----------



## skinewmex (Jan 9, 2000)

Sekrit,
Thanks for your help & patience. It has not only solved my problem but given me a hint to others I've had. Again appreciate it beyond beleif.
Skinewmex


----------



## KeithKman (Dec 29, 2002)

I don't care if I fix the problem...it isn't my fualt someone signed up with AOL


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

skinewmex

You're welcome, glad it helped.
:up: 
sekirt


----------

